# Space gray Msport D with 18's?



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Hi all,
Just signed off on the purchase order today and have been searching this forum for about a week trying to find a picture of a space gray m-sport d with 18 inch rims. Is this car really that rare? I can't seem to find a picture. I have found one of a 328 with 17" rims and I've found pre-lci gasser msports. But no lci sedan msports in space gray. Anyone know anyone with this configuration? Really would like to see a real life example as I'm debating getting black grill inserts.

Thanks!


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

If you are looking for Specifically 335d M-Sport in Space Gray, it will be hard to find, because M-Sport, unlike the other 3 series models, was only available starting in 2011 model year.

From another forum(e90post), I found these photos of someone's space gray M-Sport 335i



















These are not my photos, I'm just directly using the same link from their photos.

some other photos of the car can be found here : 
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=320061

Another Space Gray 335i

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=388218


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you!!!! Could find lots of lemans but no space gray. Definitely thinking the matte black grill will finish off the look.

Thanks again!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

No Pics, but congrats on the new D. It is a fantastic car. N4S


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Heres mine!

Mine is 2009 335d with the sport package, 18" rims. Sorry no Msport available that year.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

It just me or does that suspension looked jacked for an msport?


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

think it's because it is an xdrive so it rides a little higher without the m-sports suspension found in the rwd models.


----------



## strtok (Aug 8, 2007)

I just drove home a new 2011 space gray 335d m-sport yesterday. Once the weather lightens up a bit I'll get some photos. I'm in Northern California and we've had non-stop rain for the past few days.

The interior is black dakota with the glacier silver aluminum trim.

The car is beautiful, and I love the Anthracite Headliner that comes with the m-sport package.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

congrats! What specs? Which dealer did you go through? Look forward to see the photos, it definitely was pouring rain the last couple days, glad we had a little bit of a break today.


----------



## strtok (Aug 8, 2007)

It's space gray, black dakota leather, aluminum trim, m-sport package with paddles, premium package, heated front seats, fold down rear seats, smartphone/ipod, sat radio. I actually picked it up from Vista BMW near San Diego, and drove it back up to the bay area the same day through what I can describe as the storm of the century in LA. 

I'll post a new thread with pics once I have them.

firstbimmer, you'll love the car!


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Yes. Please post pics

Your car sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see it. 

I'll bet that storm is not what you had in mind as your first drive!


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Strtok...any pictures of the new beauty?


----------



## zimm17 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bump for pics


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Please....pics?


----------



## 67BMW/2 (Apr 15, 2011)

firstbimmer said:


> Hi all,
> Just signed off on the purchase order today and have been searching this forum for about a week trying to find a picture of a space gray m-sport d with 18 inch rims. Is this car really that rare? I can't seem to find a picture. I have found one of a 328 with 17" rims and I've found pre-lci gasser msports. But no lci sedan msports in space gray. Anyone know anyone with this configuration? Really would like to see a real life example as I'm debating getting black grill inserts.
> 
> Thanks!


Not an M Sport, but 18's, Space Grey with tints. I hope these pics help...


----------

